# Specific brands of yoghurt to buy??



## Dave W (Dec 16, 2016)

I find it's very difficult to sort out the good, the bad and the ugly when browsing through the umpteen types in Tesco and Morrison, the two main supermarkets we shop in.
Does anyone have suggestions about the labels I should look for?


----------



## Radders (Dec 16, 2016)

Look for the ones that don't have tons of added sugar. I love Irish probiotic yoghurt sold in Sainsbury's because it comes in a full fat version with only about  9g carbs per pot. For plainyoghurt I go for Fage Total, but not the low fat one.


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 16, 2016)

I have always liked more the plain white yogurt. I like the taste og the FAGE greek yogurt boetter the wholemilk version, followed by Oikos and Delta. For standard types I have found that hard discount ones cold be a nice surprise, like the "Alpen" brand. Don't know if any of these brands are sold in UK.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 17, 2016)

Own brand full fat Greek style yoghurt  from Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose, Lidl, Aldi. A few places do genuine Greek yoghurt, but I find it's not as nice and too thick.


----------



## Manda1 (Dec 17, 2016)

I eat weight watcher yogurts I think they come in around 7g carbs a pot and they are low fat too x taste yummy x


----------



## john pardo (Dec 17, 2016)

I buy my yogurts from our local Turkish place as Turkish yogurt is the nuts, but i recon it's no good for me.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2016)

I prefer Aldi plain Greek yogurt, I like the fact that is thick.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm a recent convert to Skyr, which is actually a soft cheese, apparently, but is like a thick yoghurt. Very filling.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2016)

Weight Watchers ! Mixed 4 pots from 4.5 to 7.8 per pot depending on flavour. Taste nice too


----------



## Conrad howell (Dec 17, 2016)

I've started giving my son Fage total Greek yogurt,  I've always used flavour drops in the past to add favour,, no carbs in the drops so figured the  3.8g of carbs for 100g of yogurt is better then the little pots of 85g at 12g carbs  that he had in the past


----------



## grovesy (Dec 17, 2016)

I use the Greek yogurt and have it with berries, or any other fruit I fancy with it. I think this goes back to many years ago I used to make my own yogurt and along with homemade fruit salad.


----------



## Kaylz (Dec 17, 2016)

Conrad howell said:


> I've started giving my son Fage total Greek yogurt,  I've always used flavour drops in the past to add favour,, no carbs in the drops so figured the  3.8g of carbs for 100g of yogurt is better then the little pots of 85g at 12g carbs  that he had in the past


What kind of flavour drops do you use and where do you get them sorry x


----------



## Conrad howell (Dec 17, 2016)

My  protein, they do quite a few  flavours


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 17, 2016)

Conrad howell said:


> My  protein, they do quite a few  flavours



Any flavours you'd recommend or avoid?


----------



## Conrad howell (Dec 17, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> Any flavours you'd recommend or avoid?



Toffee and maple syrup, are really nice,  a couple of drops in porridge really sweetens it up.
 chocolate flavor was horrible,  too chemical tasting for me.. haven't tried the rest,  I also have some sugar free syrups from my protein for pancakes, the lemon sherbet is lush,  butterscotch is nice too


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 17, 2016)

I make my own at home and it as flavour it as I wish. I usually make it Greek style and add some nuts or berries depending on my mood.


----------



## khskel (Dec 17, 2016)

I get the Collective yoghurt. Various flavours, all good.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm a recent convert to Skyr, which is actually a soft cheese, apparently, but is like a thick yoghurt. Very filling.


I'm with Northerner, Skyr for me too.


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 18, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I'm a recent convert to Skyr, which is actually a soft cheese, apparently, but is like a thick yoghurt. Very filling.


I have also this week found Skyr in Morrison.  They are thick and filling but I generally buy the little round Danone ones, they have lots of different flavours.


----------



## Dave W (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions folks. I think I'll give Skyr a try, I've tried Fage but find it a bit tasteless.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

Dave W, add some berries to it , it's really filling and an enjoyable taste. They also do a Strawberry flavour which I love and a honey one which I've not tried.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Dec 18, 2016)

I tend to buy the full fat natural Greek yoghurt in Lidl.  I prefer to add frozen berries defrosted in the microwave.  They are much juicier when added.  Also add some ground linseed & cinnamon.  This is my breakfast most days.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 18, 2016)

Skyr is what the Icelanders eat isn't it? Fit as fleas those people. I'll have to try it.


----------



## ianbilly (Dec 18, 2016)

Ditto said:


> Skyr is what the Icelanders eat isn't it? Fit as fleas those people. I'll have to try it.


We all look like Norse gods after our Skyr Ditto


----------



## Ditto (Dec 19, 2016)

LOL  Made my day.


----------



## Rhapsody (Dec 19, 2016)

Dave W said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions folks. I think I'll give Skyr a try, I've tried Fage but find it a bit tasteless.


Quick question Dave, how do you and everyone else, get to put your life history and degree below the dotted line??


----------



## Ditto (Dec 19, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Quick question Dave, how do you and everyone else, get to put your life history and degree below the dotted line??


 I adore your icon.


----------



## Dave W (Dec 19, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Quick question Dave, how do you and everyone else, get to put your life history and degree below the dotted line??


If you click on your name - top right of the screen and open up your details, you'll see "signature". Just click on that and enter what you  would like to appear.


----------

